# Red spitters and random pics



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's a few of my new additions but the main focus for me is the red spitting cobras I finally got my hands on. I have been waiting forever to get a CB pair of these guys. The rest are equally as impressive but I'm over joyed I got my red. LOL


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Whoa eric as always excellent animals you've got there, loving the new spitters, amazing:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

nice, a red spitter was the first elapid i handled in my training and i've been in love with them ever since, i'm hoping that one will grace my collection before too long


----------



## muru (Apr 27, 2008)

is that a rana catesbeiana i see?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Naja pallida are my fave of the spitter, and thats a nice one

Thanks for sharing

:2thumb:


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

muru said:


> is that a rana catesbeiana i see?


Yes it is and this girl is huge one of the biggiest I have seen in a long time. :2thumb:


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Awesome choice mate !!


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

Gorgeous pics mate!
the red spitters are so pretty


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I like the pallida too, we have 2.3 CB's :Na_Na_Na_Na:.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> I like the pallida too, we have 2.3 CB's :Na_Na_Na_Na:.


They are nice ones also Marie...

Some Pallidas seem to be Very Drab in colouration, being more "watered down" orange than red


----------



## muru (Apr 27, 2008)

> Yes it is and this girl is huge one of the biggiest I have seen in a long time. :2thumb:


fair play, you cant get them in the uk for s**t, i presume their not that difficult for you to obtain over there?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

You can ... you just need to know who to ask (or where to look) :whistling2:


----------



## muru (Apr 27, 2008)

ah theres always one :roll:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I did say 3 or 4 posts back we have 2.3 of them :2thumb:.


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> I did say 3 or 4 posts back we have 2.3 of them :2thumb:.


Read Ryans post, hes talking about the American Bull frog


----------



## muru (Apr 27, 2008)

oh christ i wasnt talking about pallida lol, they not hard to obtain, american bullfrogs (rana catesbeiana) however are lol


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Just about any old farm pond is home to a few of these guys.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Azemiops said:


> Read Ryans post, hes talking about the American Bull frog


Lol - I did read actually but misunderstood!! I tend to skim read now due to all the pointless posts (don't mean Eric's thread) on here ... and this is one too. :whistling2:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

stunning mate, those spitters are stunning


----------

